# When can babies start drinking rooibos tea?



## I_AM_LIVID

I've been browsing for the answer on google and haven't had much luck. So, does anyone know when I can introduce rooibos tea?

For those that don't know, rooibos (directly translated to red bush) tea helps relieve the following conditions:

Colic 
Insomnia 
Food Allergies 
Stomach Cramps 
Eczema

It also has the following properties:

Anti-allergic 
Anti-bacterial 
Anti-ageing 
Anti-spasmodic 
Anti-viral 
Anti-oxidant 
No caffeine 
Low tannin 
Rich in Minerals 
Anti-carcinogenic


----------



## redpoppy

I would imagine quite soon but you would need to clarify. If it has no caffeine then that's good and it's the tannin which causes issues in iron absorption but if that's fairly low and they're getting enough iron then i wouldn't be too worried. But personally after all that info i would be very eager to give LO some! I never knew it was such good stuff. I always get it to avoid caffeine. Think i'll be drinking a lot more now!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

It is very popular in South africa and I know lots of mummies here give their babies rooibos tea, just haven't figured out when babies can start drinking it. Interestingly, you don't even have to add sugar to the tea because it is naturally sweet.


----------



## Lightworker

Fairly early I would imagine, its drank loads in Africa (it used to be called the poor mans tea lol! the irony given the benefits!), but cant give a defo time period- but I presume in order to be safe would administer after 6 months in line with WHOs guidelines on exclusive BF till then. My DD1 and I drink it loads and she loves it.


----------



## sophxx

ive never heard of it before but im going to try find some for me and lo

we give lo herbal teas as theres no caffine in the hv recomends them and he loves them x


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

sophxx said:


> ive never heard of it before but im going to try find some for me and lo
> 
> we give lo herbal teas as theres no caffine in the hv recomends them and he loves them x

You should definitely try it. I love it! Here we call it the miracle brew due to the amazingly soothing effect it has on allergic babies.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

excellent - thanks for this. 
my LO, 6mths had a sip of my tea the other day and loved it so now I can go and get her some tea which is good for her. 
yay!!


----------



## 08marchbean

oooh ive not heard of this before. I usially giev my LO fennel tea which she loves, so i will be buying some of this today and giving it a go! thanks.:)
My LO started drinking fennel at about 4-5 months.


----------



## discoclare

I was going to say that you might not get many answers because it's South African and I wouldn't think that so many Brits drink it.

But it's yummy! I would hazard a guess at after 6 months for sips and then after 12 months for a drink (as BM or formula should still make up the majority of fluids for at least 1 year) but I don't know really.


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

ok, so now a stupid question - can I just buy the Tetley version or is there a specific brand I should get? thank you


----------



## Tacey

I offered it as soon as she started drinking water, so around 6 months. I wish she liked it more though, she usually shakes her head when she smells it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was actually wondering this same exact thing!

And omg isn't it HOT here today? UGH


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I was actually wondering this same exact thing!
> 
> *And omg isn't it HOT here today? UGH*

Jealous...it is minus 8 outside and we still have snow and it stopped snowing last Friday!!! 
brrrrrr


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ouchwithNo.2 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I was actually wondering this same exact thing!
> 
> *And omg isn't it HOT here today? UGH*
> 
> Jealous...it is minus 8 outside and we still have snow and it stopped snowing last Friday!!!
> brrrrrrClick to expand...

Wow! lol

Google says it's 29 here, but feels so much hotter to me. *shew*


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I was actually wondering this same exact thing!
> 
> And omg isn't it HOT here today? UGH

Tell me about it. Oh well, just another reason for me to go to Camp's Bay.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

ouchwithNo.2 said:


> ok, so now a stupid question - can I just buy the Tetley version or is there a specific brand I should get? thank you

Um, very difficult for me to answer because we don't necessarily have the same brand names here, but I do recall buying rooibos tea in Portugal last year during Christmas. I obviously didn't look at the brand name, but it clearly read ROOIBOS. It shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just wanted to say your twinies are getting so big!! They're so so so cute :D Isn't it crazy how time flies.


----------



## tinyfeetdream

Tetley version should be fine, its all the same :) I've got the tetley brand.

For those who haven't tried it - try it!! Its very sweet naturally and you'll find its more popular in the UK than you might think! xx


----------



## tinyfeetdream

Oooh and to answer your original question, I would think it would be fine to introduce this tea to you LO as soon as you want to - you can drink it when you're pregnant so it cant do them any harm! 

Do you know tetley also do a redbush and vanilla tea? Not as natural I wouldnt imagine but intruiging! x


----------



## tinyfeetdream

https://www.tetley.co.uk/Redbush/Great-taste/Hints-and-Tips

some nice ideas there to do something different with it x


----------



## kerry1981

I posted on the anniqueuk blog and got the following reply - 

Annique Baby Rooibos tea can be given to newborn babies. The tea is not a meal replacement, but may be added to babys bottle feed or can be given as a nutritional supplement. The tea normally brings relief if a little one is suffering from colic, insomnia, food allergies or stomach cramps. Rooibos tea benefits the digestive system and calms distressed babies to ensure untroubled sleeping patterns.

HTH


----------



## Ginga

I have just been reading an old Living & Loving magazine from 1993 & found an article on Annique Theron. She has a range of baby products using rooibos & I'm sure that if anyone is interested enough they can find her products in South Africa. she wrote a book called Babies, Allergies & Rooibos tea. The old address was Box 912-722, Silverton, 0127. I only discovered the healing properties of rooibos when my youngest was a year old (1981) & neither he nor I have stopped drinking it since. Now I have 'converted' quite a few people in Australia!


----------



## nosocks

I'm so happy I found this thread!
Me and my oh LOVE it- never knew it could be good for our LO! I find it's also amazing for a hangover! 
Off to make a brew....


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Thanks for bringing this thread up - I'd totally forgot about redbush tea, it's yum!

Going off to buy some to try LO with - maybe the answer to my sleepless nights.:haha: (I can dream!)


----------

